# Average hedgehog weight



## hedgehogbella (Oct 12, 2014)

I was just wandering if you guys could share your hedgehogs weight, so we can know how much roughly a hedgehog should weigh. 

My Bella is 360g


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

There is no average weight, really. It can be anywhere between 250-600g (and sometimes more, or even less although the latter is rare). 
Somewhere on the forum is an average size/weight thread with pictures


----------



## hedgehogbella (Oct 12, 2014)

thank you


----------

